# News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs



## System (27. Mai 2008)

*News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,645031


----------



## JBevera (27. Mai 2008)

*kommentier*
...danke und auf wiedersehen...


----------



## payo84 (27. Mai 2008)

der Sitzsack is ja mal voll krass!


----------



## heny (27. Mai 2008)

Mh, so einen Sitzsack hätte ich zum Lümmeln vor dem TV auch ganz gerne. ^^


----------



## elroyguess (27. Mai 2008)

Ja, so ein Sitzsack wäre schon was..


----------



## stockduck (27. Mai 2008)

*Haben mag*


----------



## MiR4y (27. Mai 2008)

man Prison Break is hammer das wär krass wenn ich die kriegen würde ^^


----------



## Farragut (27. Mai 2008)

schließ ich mich an


----------



## Burschi (27. Mai 2008)

Da mach ich doch ma mit...


----------



## streen (27. Mai 2008)

Cooles Teil!


----------



## Bensta (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Gefängnis Ausbruch ist in den Staaten voll der Hit.


----------



## svenni22 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

vielleicht auch genau das richtige, um jemanden 
mit dem prison-break-virus zu infizieren. gute 
aussichten für lange abende/nächte.


----------



## Hugo78 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Zone 3 hat wahnsinnig tollste Sitzsäcke, mega bequem und total entspannend. Prison Break ist ne hammergeile Serie und überhaupt macht 20th Century Fox die besten Serien der Welt. 


Spoiler



*schleim * schleim *


----------



## Alpha2k (27. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

na und ich erst ^^

Prison Break rulezzz


----------



## faZe (27. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

So ein Sitzsack wär geil 
Die DVD würde ich nem Kumpel schenken


----------



## B-o (27. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

\o/ Prison Break, und nie wieder Rückenschmerzen dabei! Her damit! Ich überweise auch meine sonst notwendige Praxisgebühr vom Orthopäden *bestech*


----------



## BlackDead (27. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Hiermit kommentiere ich diese Meldung.
Jetzt will ich aber auch was gewinnen.


----------



## famas90 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*



			
				System am 27.05.2008 12:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Hier mein kommentar^^

*gewinnenwill* 

gruß famas90


----------



## flo333333 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Wo kommt die Serie eigentlich?  Tolle Idee das man noch eine Folge 24 dazubekommt.


----------



## Vronihase (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Habe sowieso Probleme mit meinen Bandscheiben da wäre so ein Sitzsack eine echte Wohltat. 
Die DVDs sind dazu noch ein tolles Geschenk für meine beste Freundin.


----------



## sandman2003 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

*kommentar*

prison break is goil^^ hoffe die 4. staffel wird auch wieder gut 

gruß


----------



## crackajack (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Hättte ich auch nichts dagegen.


----------



## Anhalter (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

*Kommentier*

*Sitzsackhabenwill*


----------



## starhorst (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Hmm wollte die Serie eh schon immer mal sehen. Mit dem Sitzsack geht das sicher noch besser.


----------



## Agent-Kiwi (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Es heißt *Blu-Ray*.   

*duck und gewinn*


----------



## Kandinata (27. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Was denn, einfach nur Kommentieren... Wo sind die Fanfragen ?

Ihr wisst schon, die die mein Ego ins unermessliche steigern wenn ich sie weiß... Bzw. die man in Google eintippt für die Antwort um sein Ego zu schützen   

So ein einfacher Kommentar ist irgendwie... unbefriedigend...


----------



## hubatz3 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Ich kann mir echt nicht vorstellen, was an einem Sitzsack soooo toll sein soll (lass mich aber gern von dessen Vorzüge überzeugen  )
Und zu Prisonbreak.... sehr gute Serie, nur hab ich sie mir bis jetzt kaum angesehen, da im TV zu viel Werbung und sie vor allem auch mal gekürzt war.
*mal seinen Senf dazu gegeben hat*


----------



## SoSchautsAus (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*



> Um am Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen, kommentieren Sie einfach diese Meldung.


Und wie werden die Gewinner bestimmt? Auslosung? Also wenn ich jetzt ganz oft hier reinspammen würde, würden sich dann meine Gewinnchancen erhöhen? Oder hat jeder die gleichen Chancen? Na dann, viel Spass beim Aussortieren. 

SSA


----------



## Membus (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

*kommentier*

hm war wirklich etwas zu leicht


----------



## Spassbremse (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

[x] Mitmach.


----------



## Tarsul (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

motiviert zum spammen^^

Prison Break ist wirklich ne nette Serie, mir gefällt Staffel 2 aber nicht ganz so gut wie die erste und auf englisch ists eh besser, also her damit.


----------



## NYC (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Ich will bequem sitzen!


----------



## Mythanblood (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 27.05.2008 12:34 schrieb:
			
		

> > Um am Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen, kommentieren Sie einfach diese Meldung.
> 
> 
> Und wie werden die Gewinner bestimmt? Auslosung? Also wenn ich jetzt ganz oft hier reinspammen würde, würden sich dann meine Gewinnchancen erhöhen? Oder hat jeder die gleichen Chancen? Na dann, viel Spass beim Aussortieren.
> ...



DAS Frag ich mich auch o.O


----------



## rem5thnov (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Prison Break, so ein ......

aber Leute in Freundenskreis finden es gut


----------



## Lechi (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Ich will auch so einen Sitzsack!


----------



## C2005 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Tja wenn das so ist. Schön Sitzen und dabei lecker DVD sehen. Da bin ich dabei


----------



## venum85 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

bequem sitzen warum nicht!? dann mal hermit dem schicken teil ^^


----------



## conqueror (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Sitzsack und Prison Break, was will man mehr?


----------



## Replic (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Der Sitzsack wäre jetzt natürlich ideal für die EM. Rainflacken, Beine hoch legen und die Spiele genießen .


----------



## haaarrrrr (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

kann ich nich lieber die 4. Staffel haben?^^


----------



## m0rph3us666 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Ist das ein normaler Sitzsack oder kann der was besonderes? da gibts doch solche mit Lautsprechern die Vibrieren


----------



## maggie42 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Race, wie cool


----------



## Spicytime (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Prison Break könnte man ja schon gut gebrauchen...


----------



## JBT (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Also mich interessiert das nicht die bohne, mich interessiert nur Prison Break und der Sitzsack.

Vielleicht kann man den ja auch ins echte auto einbauen,  !!

mfg JBT


----------



## evil-spirit (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Hübsch! So nen Sitzsack hätte ich nun doch auch gerne


----------



## DaBrain (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Ich hab bisher mit dem Kauf der ersten Staffel gewartet; das wäre also jetzt eine optimale Gelegenheit für mich die hier abzustauben...
*hoff*


----------



## Lordghost (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

*Meldung kommentier*

Blub


----------



## Lacrima666 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

*willmöchtegernhabendas*


----------



## Spinnchen (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Tll..habenwill!!!


----------



## grossi1414 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Will haben, bitte, bitte!!!


----------



## Janky (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Ich möchte bitte so nen Sitzsack
danke


----------



## Stephan1982 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Der Sitzsack sieht sylisch aus. Würde super in mein Zimmer passen. Die beiden DVDs würde ich aber auch nehmen


----------



## Rage79 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Ja so a Sitzsack wär was feines...


----------



## dieaerztefan351 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Tja, schönes Gewinnspiel, bei dem man ausnahmsweise mal nichts wissen muss  . Dafür sinkt allerdings auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit zu gewinnen...


----------



## oceano (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

ein Sacksitz oder Sitzsack zum Sack setzen bitte


----------



## Hokage3 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

So ein Sitzsack wär doch mal toll, um meinen armen Rücken zu entspannen, der nach einer Woche Schule von der last der Bildung förmlich erdrückt wird


----------



## wasdwasd (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Ich möchte auch ein Sitzsäckchen


----------



## Facy87 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

So einen Sitzsack wollte ich schon lange


----------



## lubio (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Über dieses Sitzsäckchen würd ich mich wirklich freun...
so und dank dieses Satzes erhöhe ich meine Chancen darauf.


----------



## evilitchy (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Bevor ich meinen Kommentar abgebe kommentier ich lieber selbst

Aber so  ein Sitzsack kommt immer gut. Der schaut sogar mal richtig bequem aus, nicht wie einer in dem man spurlos verschwindet und nie wieder auftaucht wenn man sich rein setzt


----------



## The-Suffering-Clone (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Ich will mich jetzt nicht sonderlich anstrengen um hier einen dieser absolut geilen Sessel zu gewinnen deshalb versuch ich nur einen kurzen Text zu schreiben, trotzdem muss ich noch dazu sagen, dass ich Prison Break noch nie geguckt habe und mich deshalb sehr über die DVD's freuen würde.
Also hoffentlich gewinne *ich*!!!1


----------



## Kiwi21 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

So ein Sitzsack ist echt bequem. 

Also ich würde mich freuen


----------



## KainLaVey (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

blub ... einfach blub


----------



## gamerschwein (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*



			
				KainLaVey am 27.05.2008 14:15 schrieb:
			
		

> blub ... einfach blub


*anschliess*


----------



## TheoTheMushroom (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Ich bin ein Gewinner


----------



## GothicJo3 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Ich mag Sitzsäcke


----------



## Minaith (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Hab bisher erst die erste Prisonbreak Staffel.. und noch überhaupt garkeinen Sitzsack!!! Geht ja nicht an!


----------



## Legion47 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Auf der GC hab ich mal in ein paar Sitzsäcken dieser Firma gesessen. Wirklich ein sehr angenehmes Sitzen. Hätt' ich ne Konsole wärs quasi ideal zum Zocken, aber ich denke als "Lesesessel" wärs auch nicht verschwendet.

Und Prison Break ist neben dem Sack sicherlich auch ein Preis, für den es sich lohnt hier einen Kommentar zu schreiben.


----------



## Tarzipan (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Ich liebe bequeme Möbel.


----------



## HGF (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Hey klasse hier wird ja mal was richtig sinvolles verlost.


----------



## Worrel (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*



			
				System am 27.05.2008 12:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Um am Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen, kommentieren Sie einfach diese Meldung.


Na denn: 
Finde ich voll super, daß ihr ein so tolles Gewinnspiel macht, und daß man da so einfach gewinnen kann  

PS: der Nächste darf die Schleimspur wegwischen


----------



## Ivanzipher (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Diese Art von Gewinnspiel gefällt mir, einfach kurz kommentieren und im Lostopf sitzen...


----------



## shimmyrot (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Hm ... vor was sitzt man mit einem Sitzsack.


----------



## Tammo_R (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Da mach ich auch mit!


----------



## Vidder (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Also diesen Sitzsack hätte ich schon gerne. Seit meine Katze den alten Sitzsack aufgeschlitzt hat, verliert der dauernd diese kleinen Polystyrolkügelchen.

Also, wo muss ich unterschreiben?


----------



## CreechNB (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Meine Eltern bezeichnen mich immer als faulen Sack....... jetzt kann ich ihnen mal zeigen, wie nützlich so ein Sack sein kann


----------



## tieschulz (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Im sitzen bin ich gut...


----------



## deadmaggot (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Es gibt nix besseres als diese Zone 3 Sitzsäcke!!
Also nur her mit so nem Teil!


----------



## deads-head (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Aber das geilste wär doch in so nem bequemen zone 3 sitzsack zu sitzen und die beiden staffeln von prison break zu schaun!


----------



## Jekub (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Ganz klar, son Sack brauch ich auch! Ich mach mit! Und Prsion Brake is sowieso cool!


----------



## kds-zero (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

prison break is die geilste serie ever


----------



## Gast1668035404 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Na sowas käme mir doch recht, so ohne Rückenlehne sitzen tut nämlich weh!


----------



## Onkel_B (27. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Dat ist ja echt mal ein cooles teil  wahnsinn ^^


----------



## Weird_Sheep (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

<!--No Comment-->


----------



## ziegenbock (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

will ich haben
will ich nicht haben
will ich haben
will ich nicht haben
will ich haben
will ich nicht haben
will ich haben
will ich nicht haben
will ich haben
will ich nicht haben
will ich haben.

ok, will ich haben!!


----------



## blacktrooper (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Ich will den Sitzsack! ^^


----------



## EinEskimo (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Haben. Bitte.


----------



## Halmir (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

3,2,1 meins (hoffentlich^^)


----------



## Colakuh (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

yeah so eine Sitz will ich seit der GC schon gerne haben, doch bis jetzt sind mir die Dinger immer zu teuer gewesen!


----------



## XGreeboX (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Ich würde mich über eines der tollen Geschenke sehr freuen.


----------



## WulfX (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

need!!!!!!!!

und so...

*hust*


----------



## Erucu (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

[x] nitmach


----------



## one-of-one (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Klingt gut. Da bin ich dabei.


----------



## Tusedo (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

schicke sitzsäcke! zu so einem würde ich mich nicht nein sagen hören!


----------



## SirLucas (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

ich freue mich auf prison break.................................................. und den sitz^^


----------



## Schimmel2k2 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

*dabei*


----------



## Oldschool_MC (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Auch ich würde mich, wie viele andere hier, sehr über diesen äußerst schön gestalteten Sitzsack freuen.
Also her damit aber zz!!


----------



## babyamy88 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

da bin ich dabei^^


----------



## coxynator (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

need! =D wer da nicht mitmacht verschenkt doch glatt was!


----------



## Pantelic93 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

in2win


----------



## sterni006 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

omg goil, wollt schon immer mal son Sitzsack haben *goil*
bin dabei^^


----------



## drdrdead (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Für meinen guten alten Bürostuhl ist es an der Zeit abzudanken, allerdings suche ich noch einen würdigen Nachfolger... - hmm, so ein  Sitzsack ist schon was Feines!


----------



## Stealth_Calypso (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

post 4 teh win


----------



## tobide1981 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Juhu, die zweite Staffel mit vielen Extras! Das wäre super! Liebe PB und 24! Eine der besten Serien (neben DrHouse) zur Zeit!


----------



## Rheencore (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Ah die Sessel sin jo mol genau rischdisch! Do kann ma jo mol ultrarelaxed mit laptop zöcke un dennoch e rund in die neu PC Games nei stöbre... Wenn des alles langweilich wärd schnappt mer sich die DVDs un guggt sich Prison Break an! Willelos!


----------



## zabbl (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

oha... n kumpel von mir hat so nen sitzsack... ist ziemlich geil... wollte mir sogar letztens einen im laden kaufen... dann aber doch nich gemacht... da mach ich halt eben hier mit...^^  bekomm ich einen?^^


----------



## Hermione (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

da bin ich dabei


----------



## Boesor (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Und ich hab mich schon gefragt wieso hier auf 11 Seiten kommentiert wird.

Nun gut, hiermit kommentiere ich: Ich hätte gerne so ein Ding!


----------



## KabraxisObliv (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Okay, das lässt man sich nicht entgehen.
Die erste Staffel von Prisonbreak war sehr spannend... und ein Sitzsack ist sicher auch ... nett.


----------



## black-illidan (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

für so wenig aufwand mach ich auch mit...radaradaferadfaer^^


----------



## clayman88 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Ich sitz immer den ganzen Tag im Büro auf nem extrem ungemütlichen Drehstuhl.(Azubis bekommen nix andres )

Und dann hab ich voll Rückenschmerzen wenn ich nach Hause komme und kann kaum noch sitzen. Der Sitzsack wär genau das richtige für mich zum fernsehen!

greetz


----------



## tommi1423 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Ein Sitzsack wär mehr als Klasse...habe keinen richtigen Sitzplatz vor´m Fernseher und mit so einem Teil könnte ich mich abends immer schön vor den Fernseher hängen und gucken was so läuft  

MfG


----------



## BitByter (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

da ich eh schon überlege ob ich den sack kaufen soll ist gewinnen natürlich viel angenehmer!


----------



## mexa (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

hi,
will den sack haben...


----------



## Son (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

So ein Sitzsack wäre echt nicht schlecht.
Damit kann ich mich vor die Couch setzen und mir von meiner Liebsten das Köpfchen kraulen lassen.


----------



## sorportium (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Auf gehts zum Chillen !!!

Mit etwas Glück....


----------



## patient1 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Ja was soll man dazu sagen?

Her damit! Büdde. 

gruß an alle


----------



## Martin-124 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Der Sitzsack sieht echt toll aus... ob er auch so gemütlicht ist ? Ich würds gerne ausprobieren  Ich wünsch allen viel Glück


----------



## Brallschaedl (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Ich will den Sitzsack auch!
Und gegen Prison Break hät ich auch nix...


----------



## chris110488 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Echt tolle Aktion, könntet ihr öfter mal machen

Ah ja, und den Sack bzw die DVDs hätt ich natürlich auch gern


----------



## knickz (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Als Kino-und Computerspielfan is so ein Sitz ja fantastisch. Wie sich der wohl anfühlt? MAcht aber schon mal nen gemütlichen Eindruck (; Zudem: So kann die EM kommen!


----------



## socceroos (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

2 Staffeln Fernsehkiffen ist mit so einem Möbelstück sicher gut verträglich.


----------



## LorenzoT (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Haben wollen!


----------



## El-Chupakneebray (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Ich kommentier auch mal.
Hab die zweite Staffel auch nicht gesehen von daher...


----------



## KingRichard-Oehler (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Hehe bei so was muss man einfach mitmachen allein wegen den geilen Sitz"-säcke"n.


----------



## DDS-Zod (27. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

*blub*


----------



## Wallrider (27. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Hab die 2. Staffel zwar auch noch nicht gesehen, aber die erste war genial.


----------



## bezo1 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

ja freu sehr auf die 2 staffel


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Erhöhen inhaltlich wertvolle Kommentare die Gewinnchance? Wenn ja, hab ich hiermit wohl Pech gehabt


----------



## bsekranker (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Ich mag einfache Gewinnspiele.


----------



## Rabowke (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Ich wüsste schon, was man mit so einem "Sitzsack" alles anstellen könnte *zwinker*

Die Prison Break DVDs würde ich dann natürlich an einem "Prison Break - Lady Abend" mindestens fünf Freundinnen vorspielen, serviert mit einem eiskalten Asti. Denn komischerweise sind fast alle meine Freundinnen Prison Break Fans und, nett wie ich bin, würde ich sie natürlich an meinem Gewinn teilhaben lassen. 

Ich würde mir das ganze von meinem Sitzsack aus ansehen und würde immer ganz brav aufspringen wenn einer der Ladies der Asti ausgeht.


----------



## keiler99 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Prison Break ist echt mal der Knaller!


----------



## Patti89 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

"Sitzsack" sieht sehr nett aus läd zu langen videoabenden (prison break ^^) und zockerabenden ein


----------



## VerSiFt (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Hmmm, für mich als "Serienjunkie" wäre so nen Sitzsack echt optimal! 
Wobei mir die Prison Break Staffeln auch noch fehlen...


----------



## nihydron47 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Wer sich auf die zweite Staffel freut, hat diese wohl nicht gesehen. War etwas ruhiger, als die erste. Lag auch daran, dass diese draußen und nicht im "Prison" spielte. Und nen Film namens Outbreak gabs ja schon. Wenn auch mit anderem Inhalt. Die 2. bereitet aber auf die absolute 3 Hammerstaffel vor. Hab hoffentlich genug geschrieben, um für das Gewinnspiel attraktiv zu erscheinen.


----------



## joecooly (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Ich freue mich auch auf die 2. Staffel. Die erste war spitze- Spannung und Aktion und eine tolle Story. Grandios wäre die DVD Box. So hätte ich lange Prison Break Nächte!
Viele Grüße


----------



## bsekranker (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*



			
				nihydron47 am 27.05.2008 19:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer sich auf die zweite Staffel freut, hat diese wohl nicht gesehen. War etwas ruhiger, als die erste. Lag auch daran, dass diese draußen und nicht im "Prison" spielte. Und nen Film namens Outbreak gabs ja schon. Wenn auch mit anderem Inhalt. Die 2. bereitet aber auf die absolute 3 Hammerstaffel vor. Hab hoffentlich genug geschrieben, um für das Gewinnspiel attraktiv zu erscheinen.


Die zweite Staffel fand ich stellenweise noch ganz gut (erinnerte an einen Roadmovie), aber die dritte fand ich absolut schwach. Völlig übertrieben und zusammenhangslos, die Hintergrundstory wurde immer absurder und manche Plotelemente tauchten immer wieder auf. Hab nach der Hälfte der Season abgebrochen.


----------



## zectOr (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

ui ui ui der sitzsack sieht ja ziemlich bequem aus


----------



## Yasokuhl (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Ich gucke kein Prison Break, möchte aber diesen super bequem aussehenden Sitzsack zum DVD schauen und chillen gewinnen


----------



## Succer (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Ui, na gegen so einen Sitzsack hätte ich aber auch nix...


----------



## thamatrixxx (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Na das wär doch mal was! Tolle Aktion ...


----------



## Bullit2301 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

na da nehm ich mir doch gern den sitzsack ^^


----------



## Onlinestate (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*



			
				Bullit2301 am 27.05.2008 20:25 schrieb:
			
		

> na da nehm ich mir doch gern den sitzsack ^^


me too


----------



## Coroner (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Ich möchte auch so einen Sack!


----------



## fro2xgy (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

...Kommentar...


----------



## NitrO123456 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

hey, cool, so einen Sitzsack wollt ich mir schon länger mal kaufen, wäre natürlich toll, wenn ich mir das nun sparen könnte.


----------



## seech (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Sitzsack
Itzsack
Tzsack
Zsack
Sack
Ack
Ck
K!


----------



## Soltari (27. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

auch will..


----------



## Shinae (27. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Sitzsack


----------



## kehinger (27. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

*kommentier*


----------



## ddragon1 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

einfach nur genial^^ Ich glaub da würde ich nicht mehr davon aufstehen wollen^^


----------



## shirib (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Sitzsack Modul 1

Cockpit-Feeling in Race Optik

Modul 1 ist mit seiner einladenden Sitzfläche und der großen Rückenlehne das Basiselement des Gamersitzes. Wie alle unsere Sitzsäcke ist ZONE3 perfekt durchdacht und super bequem. In Kombination mit Modul 2 und Modul 3 wird daraus der ultimative Sitzsack für Gamer! Besonderes Highlight: Die coole Race Optik!


----------



## barneycalhoun (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*



			
				shirib am 27.05.2008 21:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Sitzsack Modul 1
> 
> Cockpit-Feeling in Race Optik
> 
> Modul 1 ist mit seiner einladenden Sitzfläche und der großen Rückenlehne das Basiselement des Gamersitzes. Wie alle unsere Sitzsäcke ist ZONE3 perfekt durchdacht und super bequem. In Kombination mit Modul 2 und Modul 3 wird daraus der ultimative Sitzsack für Gamer! Besonderes Highlight: Die coole Race Optik!



Der macht sich bestimmt gut zum DVD gucken und dabei einschlafen.


----------



## jens-mich (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Sitz sack


----------



## purzel73 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

genialer Sitz ;o) sieht urbequem aus,würd ich gern mal testen


----------



## AcidJ (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Wenn dieser Sitzsack so bequem ist, habe ich Angst dass ich einschlafe. Auf der anderen Seite würde ich mal wieder gerne schnell einschlafen.


----------



## powerpaula (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Cool, den hätt ich gerne, dann brauch ich endlich nicht mehr auf meinem alten, unbequemen, Stuhl sitzen.


----------



## Noise89 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Geiler Sitzsack und geile Serie


----------



## BigL (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Ich will auch einen Sitzsack. Alleine der Name treibt mich zur Begeisterung!


----------



## pio8 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Der Sitzsack paßt perfekt in mein Wohnzimmer *g*


----------



## Rune-Haako (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Würd am liebsten damit am Pc zocken.
Doch dafür ist wohl der Schreibtisch zu hoch^^.
Da muss dann wohl die Konsole herhalten.


----------



## BattleX (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

.... haaaaben will ....
Sowohl der tolle "Sitzsack" als auch die Serie auf DVD wäre für einen "alten Sack" wie mich, der unglaublich gern für der Glotze "sitzt" und sich gute Serien von DVD zu Gemühte führt genau das Richtige !!!
Also immer ran und her damit, bei mir ist beides bestens aufgehoben !!!


----------



## TineN (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

na das wäre doch mal etwas tolles für meinen Sack zuhause...
Dann könnte ich Ihn erst mal für ein Paar Stunden im Wohnzimmer vor dem Fernseher parken und könnte in Ruhe ein bisschen WoW zocken.
Und außerdem hätte er dann ein bisschen Gesellschaft von einem andern Sack, wäre also nicht mehr der einzige Sack im Wohnzimmer.
Die Serie auf DVD wäre natürlich auch was feines um ein bisschen Abwechslung von Azeroth zu bekommen.


----------



## mjwhite (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Das wäre  genau das Richtige für mich.


----------



## firewalker2k (28. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Sitzsaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack


----------



## Ap_Tracid (28. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Haha. Wie genial. Wenn mir mal wieder ein Spiel auf den Sack geht, kann ich mich einfach auf selbigen setzen und chillen.


----------



## Schredder (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Mein Hintern ist geil auf SITZSACK!!! ^^


----------



## Tiedomi (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Bedarf vor Gier - Der Sack gehört MIR !!!


----------



## Gordy (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Also an der Serie finde ich nix besonderes, der Sitzsack dagegen hat was besonderes


----------



## andsa (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Was für eine coole Sitzgelegenheit.
Schickt ihn zu mir. Der Sitzsack würde es auch ganz bestimmt ganz gut bei mir haben.


----------



## Sonny1 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Klare Sache: Super Sitz zum gamen....mein Gewinn!!!


----------



## _Slayer_ (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Her mit dem SItzsack! SOFORT!


----------



## Occulator (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

So n Sack ist nicht zu verachten


----------



## RevolverOcelot (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Ist bestimmt bequem.


----------



## Karlo3456 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Nicht nur dass es einen HAMMERGEILEN Sitzsack gibt, nein es gibt auch die KOMPLETTE DVD Box zu Prison Break!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bitte bitte gebt mir den Sitzsack, ich wollte schon immer die Prison Break Staffeln auf DVD haben 
Also BITTE BITTE schenkt ihn mir!!!!!!!


----------



## Tronox1200 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

prison break hab ich nie gesehn.... Bitte gebt mir den sitzsack


----------



## maribor (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

tolle News,mehr davon  !!!


----------



## stellamarina (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

haben will


----------



## Koppernigk (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Der Sitz würd meinen Rücken ganz gut stehen


----------



## pwnZor (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Bin letztes Mal leer ausgegangen und seither hat sich in der Studentenbude nicht viel an zusätzlichen und vor allem bequemen Sitzgelegenheiten getan. Und um gechillt Mario Kart 64 zu zocken wär es einfach ideal.Die DVD-Box kann ruhig jemand anderes haben, da ich mittlerweile eh schon Season 3 durch hab


----------



## wilko0070 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Lieber Sitzsack als fauler Sack!


----------



## Achzo (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

*lalala* Auch haben will


----------



## blindfisch77 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Wer braucht schon ein Auto, wenn man so einen Sitzsack hat *g*


----------



## judit1 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Ich hätte gerne die DVD


----------



## Philoux (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Student braucht neben esstisch und Bett noch einen Sack! ^^


----------



## gottgleich (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Hammer Serie. Hätte ich sehr gerne.


----------



## schnakeb (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

passt perfekt in mein neues Zimmer :o)


----------



## libelle31 (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Ich bin ein Großer Prison Break Fan ich brauche unbedingt die DVD Box und auch den Sitzsack damit ich es Bequem habe


----------



## celilexus (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Prison Break 2 muss ich mir unbedingt mal ansehen.


----------



## panda1 (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

ein schickes Teil!
Oma braucht das für die Enkel


----------



## sicksista (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Ich liebe beides! Sitzsack und Prison Break


----------



## etienne1975 (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

wäre ideal zum chillen


----------



## Murksy (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Habe so einen Sack schon mal getestet...coooooool! Eignet sich auch als prima Fernsehsessel:_)


----------



## raukk (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Prison Break habe ich noch nie gesehen, aber es ist die Lieblingsserie meiner Freundin, deshalb würde ich die DVD-Box gerne für sie gewinnen.


----------



## knig9835 (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Ich liebe liebe liebe Prison Break also her damit bevor ich es mir mit liebenswürdiger Gewalt abhole. Grrr


----------



## Nastja (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

toller Sitzsack


----------



## hedimalu (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Stark! der richtige Sack zum Zocken und Fernsehen. Möchte ich haben


----------



## Silverqueen (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Jaaa, so einen Sitzsack hätte ich gerne !!!


----------



## SofieWalden (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Bei diesem Sitzsack wird Filmeschauen noch mal so schön.


----------



## Geldanlage (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Ich finde den Sitzsach super,weil er bestimmt toll zum sitzen ist.


----------



## Schnuffel77 (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Tolles Gewinnspiel, so einen Sitzsack kann natürlich jeder gebrauchen. Ich auch


----------



## monilaus (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Tolles Gewinnspiel! Super Sitzsack!


----------



## Altair (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Kommentar:
Ich möchte mitmachen...


----------



## Schnulli02 (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Sieht extrem cool+ bequem aus--> hier ich möchte gewinnen


----------



## Adam_Sandler (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Da bin ich aber auch dabei...


----------



## maikel79 (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Schöne Preise! Da nehme ich doch gerne teil  *Daumen drück*


----------



## rherden1 (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Oder hab vielleicht ich Glück und gewinne?


----------



## Zubunapy (31. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Sitzsack ist geil DVDs wären auch Okay, kann man gut verkaufen


----------



## sam1eagle2fox3 (31. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

So ein Sitzsack ist sicherlich bequem


----------



## moon22 (31. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Coole Race Optik, perfekt zum Spielen und DVD's anschauen!!


----------



## guerkchen0706 (31. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Prison Break ist sooooo geil! Da muss ich doch teilnehmen


----------



## radinger (31. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

auch ich würde mich, wie die anderen mehr als 200, über einen gewinn freuen


----------



## Lordnikon27 (31. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Der Sitzsack ist cool, dementsprechend würde ich auch gern teilnehmen  
An Prison Break dagegen hab ich kein Interesse, hab ich nie geschaut, auch wenns interessant klang, kp warum...



Für mich spricht übrigens, das ihr an mir Versandkosten spart, ich wohne bei Erlangen, somit könnte RR mir den Sitzsack vorbeibringen


----------



## trinity_reloaded (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

*für den sitzsack meld*


----------



## AylinK (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Wow ein Sitzpack und DVDs von meiner Lieblingsserie. Einfach super. Wer sich das entgehen lässt ist selber Schuld 
Ich würde mich freuen wenn ich gewinnen würde.


----------



## Rattenfaenger (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Also der Sessel is echt mal cool


----------



## omasmumu (1. Juni 2008)

*AW:*

brauch auch mal wieder was zum sitzen


----------



## susimouse (1. Juni 2008)

*AW:*

der Sitzsack ist ja mal klasse, den möcht ich gerne gewinnen, die DVDs sind aber bestimmt auch klasse, hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen


----------



## till133 (2. Juni 2008)

*AW:*

Als Prison Break-Fan der ersten Stunde, der die Folgen vorab auf englisch geschaut hat, gäbe es für mich nichts tolleres.
Vor allem mit der ersten Epidsode der sechsten Staffel von 24, der einzigen Serie, die besser ist als Prison Break  .
Achso, den Sitzsack würde ich sicherlich beim anschauen nutzen  .


----------



## goeddi (2. Juni 2008)

*AW:*

Prison Break ist für mich eine der spannendsten Serien die bisher im deutschen Fernsehen gelaufen sind.Ich freu mich schon auf die 3. und 4. Staffel.


----------



## undergrounderX (2. Juni 2008)

*AW:*

auch haben will


----------



## rengaru (2. Juni 2008)

*AW:*

Schönes Wetter heute, oder?


----------



## Painmaker (2. Juni 2008)

*AW:*

Ich bin ganz schön müde... Wenn ich nur einen Sitzsack hätte...


----------



## mikol (4. Juni 2008)

*AW:*

Diese Wärme bringt mich noch ins Kühlhaus


----------



## odbo (5. Juni 2008)

*AW:*

Her mit dem Sitzsack


----------



## Kiepfer (5. Juni 2008)

*AW:*

Scöne Preise.


----------



## hueflee (5. Juni 2008)

*AW:*

Ich will den Sitzsack


----------



## Kreon (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Ein Gewinnspiel ganz ohne "Zahlen addieren" 
Das ist doch viel zu einfach


----------



## Binchen29 (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Cooles Teil, das perfekte Geburtstagsgeschenk für meinen Sohn


----------



## astenwolf (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Lachsack, Rucksack, Zickzack, Sitzsack - ich nehme alles!


----------



## nini-22 (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Super Teil !
Muss ich haben !!


----------



## AltairProductions (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Haben muss ^^


----------



## BlueCipher (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Da bin ich aber sowas von "versessen" drauf!!


----------



## unicornk007 (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Brauche noch ein Geschenk für meinen Bruder.


----------



## Rambaldi91 (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

verdammt ich trete schon gegen 233 leute an
das wird wohl nichts. aber man soll die hoffnung ja nie aufgeben

ICH WILL SIE AUCH!


----------



## khazangpa (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

k hier kommt kommentar 
sieht bequem aus, und 250 mitbewerber sind ma nix gg die paar 10K  die sonst an gewinnnspielen teilnehmen. also wünsch ich allen anderen auch ma viel glück, möge der beste gewinnen hähähä
im übrigen gibts ja auch 4 säcke und die box . also super chancen oder ...


----------



## husteffi (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Schaut sehr bequem aus. Jetzt müsste man nur noch gewinnen, um den Sitzsack ausprobieren zu können


----------



## Denden83 (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

nett nett...würd gut in meiner butze aussehen!


----------



## FutureHead (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Würde beides gerne haben ...


----------



## Winnieblond (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Der Sitzsack sieht schon recht bequem aus. Aber ich freue mich über jeden Gewinn.


----------



## rika333 (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Wow, tolle Gewinne!!! In dem Sitzsack würde mein Sohn vermutlich vor lauter Bequemlichkeit sein Online-Spiel vergessen und einschlafen ... während die DVDs genau das Richtige zum Chillen für meine Tochter wären. 
Aber was hab ich denn dann davon??? 
Ja ganz einfach, endlich auch mal Zeit zum Chillen ... suuuper, will haben!!!


----------



## Ingelheimer (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Jetzt müsste es zu dem Sitzsack nur noch die richtige Guitar-Hero Edition mit relaxter Musik (J.J. Cale, Chris Rea, Eric Clapton, Mark Knopfler etc.) geben.


----------



## ingojaenicke (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

gewinne sind immer gut, auch wenn wer weiß ich denn meine ganzen daten sammelt. wenn ich bedenke, damals der großen volkszählungsopposition angehört zu haben und nu mach ich bei solchen sachen den gläsernen konsumenten...
(an die jungen unter uns: das war in den 80ern!)


----------



## louzee (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

beides suuuper Gewinne


----------



## Hollunder1 (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Ich finde Gewinnspiele super. Den Sitzsack würde ich gerne für meine Tochter gewinnen.


----------



## wuerti-48 (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Cockpit-Feeling? Das möcht ich auch mal erleben ... mit diesem Sitzsack kann ich mir glatt die Flugreise in den Urlaub sparen. Der Gewinner kann sich wirklich glücklich schätzen.


----------



## monibue (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Toller Gewinn - der Sitzsack gibt einem Gamer sicher den ultimativen Kick, um die Nächte durchzumachen. Na dann ...


----------



## Todor (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Super Gewinne!!!!


----------



## joecooly (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Wow, das ist ja ein toller Sitzsack. Damit machen die Games ja noch viel mehr Spass. Der Sitz würde super vor meinen TV passen. Viele Grüße!


----------



## Nebo1981 (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Da kann man sich schön zurücklehnen und Geniessen


----------



## stefandiehl (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Sitzen einmal anders, tolles Teil


----------



## Zapped (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

aufnsack *gernesetzenwill*


----------



## Weasy (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Ihr habt immer super klasse Gewinne. Keep it up.
Gruß


----------



## goldmarie66 (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Hier verbringt man nach der Arbeit doch gerne seine Zeit zum Chillen, einwandtfreier Style...


----------



## JuergenC (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

so ein tolles Teil haben die in "Prison Break" nicht


----------



## amber11 (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Cooles Teil, da will man den ganzen Tag drin rumsitzen. Sieht wirklich ein bisschen aus wie ein Autositz


----------



## svenbr (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

toller Sitzsack, da macht Fernsehen gleich doppelt Spaß, tolles Gewinnspiel!
Vielleicht klappt es ja mit dem Gewinn!


----------



## DonDanger (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Das wär ein praktischer Gewinn für mich den bisher spiele ich immer im stehen ^^


----------



## Dozelina (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Wow der Sitsack ist genial! 
Wenn wir den hier bei uns zu Hause hätten, würde der ständig Treppe rauf - Treppe runter wandern (oben Konsolen - unten Fernseher).
Das Teil, welches momentan im Einsatz ist, ist völlig unbequem, da kann man sich net mal anlehnen - da ist dieses schon Komfort pur in obercoolem Design!!! :ich.will.den:


----------



## GDreves (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Coole Gewinne! 
Da möchte ich auch gerne was abhaben. Am liebsten den Sitzsack.


----------



## Webonkels (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Ein tolles Gewinnspiel, den Sessel möchte ich unbedingt mal testen. Also schickt ihn mir mal...


----------



## gigantor66 (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Kommentar !!


----------



## xnemox (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Super Sitzsack der fehlt noch in meiner Wohnung


----------



## Sidneyfresh (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

also auf so einen Sessel, wird das zocken
zum vergnügen...


----------



## olihanemann (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Toller Sitzsack!!!
Da kann man stundenlang draufsitzen und sich alle DVD´s von Prison Break reinziehen.
Hätte ich auch gern!!!


----------



## Tatzel (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Der könnte mir vorzüglich passen. -- Wie maßgeschneidert. DEN hätte ich wirklich gerne...


----------



## krusewitz (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Genau das richtige für meinen ruinierten Rücken


----------



## Gelica (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Toller Sitzsack! Könnt ich gut gebrauchen, den meine Stühle sind nicht gerade bequem. Wünsch ich mir.


----------



## nozzi (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

In meinem Zocker-TV-Zimmer wäre noch Platz vorhanden für diesen tollen Sitzsack - und für die DVD-Box sowieso !!


----------



## Atropa (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*



			
				Gelica am 25.06.2008 07:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Toller Sitzsack! Könnt ich gut gebrauchen, den meine Stühle sind nicht gerade bequem. Wünsch ich mir.



Du hast wenigstens Stühle, ich habe nichts.  

*kommentier*


----------



## Suppentoni (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

....da ich zum EM-Finale viele Gäste zu Hause kriege, wäre so ein Ding genau das Richtige für mich


----------



## CSkala (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Unsere Couch hat nur wenige Plätze und meine Tochter würde sich sehr über diesen Sessel freuen


----------



## seaeaglede (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Spitzenmäßig, brauch ich um gut vor den Kumpels dazustehen.


----------



## nadinese (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Den möcht ich ham der ist voll Bequem


----------



## nicky777 (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

...auch chillen möchte auf dem coolen Sitzsack


----------



## Ingalinga (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

Da könnte ich schön mit dem Laptop auffem schoss drauf rumflötzen das waer toll !


----------



## Tombo (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*

hey, bestimmt ein bequemer Sitzsack. Da spielt es sich doch gleich viel besser


----------



## firewalker2k (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: News - Gewinnspiel: Zeit zum Chillen: Gewinnen Sie bequeme Sitzsäcke und DVDs*



> Teilnahmeschluss ist Freitag, 25. Juni 2008 um 15 Uhr



Meintet ihr damit Mittwoch, 25. Juni oder Freitag, 25. Juli? ^^


----------

